# 2022 Madone Build



## c1guess (May 10, 2009)

I recently put an order in for a new 2022 Madone SLR frameset. Estimated arrival is March 2022, so I am trying to get all the pieces together in hopes of an actual March 2022 arrival. I'm going with mechanical Dura-Ace. On Treks website they have two different Madone Seatposts....one is labeled SLR the other SL. I contacted Trek directly, but they couldn't tell me if they were the same or not. They don't have the color I need in SLR, so I was just going to order an SL but want to make sure it's the same as the SLR seatpost.

My other dilemma is the handlebar and stem. I believe I can order the stem right now, but the handlebar, which only a dealer can order, is back ordered until August 2022. I can however order a Bontrager Aeolus RSL VR-C Handlebar/Stem combo, which I think they use on the new Emonda's. Does anyone have any experience with this handlebar? Anyone use it on a Madone build? Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I have those bars on my Emonda SLR7. They cleverly route wires and hoses into the head tube making them almost completely hidden. This requires the use of special two-piece spacers and steer tube that provide room for the cables to be routed internally. It’s finicky to set up, but super slick when done.

The challenge is getting the correct size. Choose the wrong stem length and you’ve made $650 mistake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

The seatposts are the same for the SL and SLR models.

To run the Aeolus RSL bar/stem combo, you will need to make some changes to the headset stem cap parts. There are two different parts for the Madone SLR cockpit and a standard cockpit like the bar/stem in question. You will need the parts listed below:

Headset cover: Gloss Alpine Blue - W592074 OR Gloss Quicksilver -W5251347 OR Gloss Trek Black - W592076
Spacers: W556873 (kit with two 15mm and 5mm spacers and the cable routing spacer)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

That’s a super nice frame!! If I were going all in on Trek I’d build it up around me in a shop. Make some notes about what you like in your current set-up and replicate or improve things. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

